# Serious Idle Problem



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

My 95 Altima GXE has all of a sudden just lost all idle speeds. The car idles anywhere from 200RPM to 500RPM and jumps between them sounding very sh*tty. It have an aftermarket muffler which I doubt could have caused the problem being that I had it on for a month or so. It all happened when I let my mom drive me to the hospital, she doesnt know how to drive  she stops to quickly which makes my muffler backfire, and then after that I noticed that the idle was all screwed up and it seems to nearly die trying to idle. 

Is the timing chain screwed up or what is the problem, and how much should it cost?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> My 95 Altima GXE has all of a sudden just lost all idle speeds. The car idles anywhere from 200RPM to 500RPM and jumps between them sounding very sh*tty. It have an aftermarket muffler which I doubt could have caused the problem being that I had it on for a month or so. It all happened when I let my mom drive me to the hospital, she doesnt know how to drive  she stops to quickly which makes my muffler backfire, and then after that I noticed that the idle was all screwed up and it seems to nearly die trying to idle.
> 
> Is the timing chain screwed up or what is the problem, and how much should it cost?


Okay. First, when was the last time the car was tuned up, air & fuel filter, spark plugs, ect.? If it's been a while, I start there. The flucuation of the idle could be numerous issues. You might want to take clean out the throttle body with ait intake cleaner and a scub it out with an old tooth brush. 
I don't believe your timing chain is causing the problem. Just don't turn you car into the mom mobile

Frank


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I cant remember when the last time i did a full tune up, I cleaned my air filter when i had to replace my starter a few months ago, spark plugs been replaced about a year ago and not sure about everything else, I will try doing some of that stuff soon as I can. Iam not letting my mom drive my car again! I hope it is nothing serious like a sensor that is bad or something.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I had two spark plugs in the trunk, so I replaced two of them and it didnt seem to make a difference. could it be the O2 sensor? I disconnected it while the engine was running and it didnt make any change to the low idle no change at all.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

wow man you need a tune up get a oil change done, NEW spark plugs, rotor cap/button, fuel filter, plug wires, clean your air filter good!!, and report back lol

MAKE SURE THE PLUGS ARE GAPPED RIGHT.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I was gonna get my oil changed today, but I was afraid to drive it in this condition, cuz my road is really hilly and alot of curves. I am not sure if a tune up will fix it for sure or not. I will probably have to take it somewhere and put it on a machine and see what the problem is. My air filter looks pretty clean, and the spark plugs that I left in the engine seemed to be ok as well.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

you said it "looked" and "seemed" why dont you go buy all the stuff and do it your seld? and you can run diagnostics on your car yourself. what year is it? too lazy to read again to see if you said.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> I was gonna get my oil changed today, but I was afraid to drive it in this condition, cuz my road is really hilly and alot of curves. I am not sure if a tune up will fix it for sure or not. I will probably have to take it somewhere and put it on a machine and see what the problem is. My air filter looks pretty clean, and the spark plugs that I left in the engine seemed to be ok as well.



guitarsage-
Try not to get yourself running in circles. I suggest the following:
1. Purchase the Haynes Manual for you car its a good ref. book to have if you want to do some minor repairs on your own, as is sound like thats what your doing. 
2. Have the car's ECU scanned either at an AutoZone for free, if there is one close to you, or once you purchase the Haynes book, it explains on how to do in section 6. Or have a reputable local mechanic do it. If there is a code in the car's computer it will help you determine what area to trouble shot.

3. I agree with mrnoname, that a complete tune up on the car might be a good start, considering you don't know when it was last done. Replace spark plugs, wires, distributor car and rotor, fuel and air filters, oil change. If your going to do this yourself make sure to use the NGK plug and nissan parts. Our Altima's don't like aftermarket parts. 

4.All so, I clean out the throttle body with air intake clean spray and an old tooth brush. Then add some fule clean to your tank with a tank full or super gas

Start there and then let us know what happens

Frank


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

The only problems with trying to fix it myself is that I go to school allday then go to work as soon as I leave school. Plus I do not have much cash, I guess I will try to spring for the tune up, but if that is not the problem then Iam up the creek without a paddle. Today is the only day I have off work and school because of an injury to my lower back, so maybe if my check comes in today I can go get a tune up and stuff.

I will keep you posted, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Ok an update... I replaced the dist. cap and rotor, cleaned air filter, replaced spark plugs cleaned battery terminals. The car seems to be running a little better but there are still idle problems and it misses quite a bit. My Dad thinks that it possible that I have some bad gas in it, so tomorrow iam gonna pick up some dry-gas stuff and see if that helps any. I can't seem to locate the throttle body to see if it is clogged or anything, does anyone have any pics or detailed descriptions on what it looks like. 
If the gas thing doesnt work any other probable causes like O2 sensors or something. I said that I put an aftermarket muffler on, but I dont think that I mentioned that it is a straight through bomb style muffler, which I dont think could have caused the problem, but I am just making sure. I really need to get this fixed soon cuz I am a busy person that has to have a decent running car, so please help.
thanks


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> Ok an update... I replaced the dist. cap and rotor, cleaned air filter, replaced spark plugs cleaned battery terminals. The car seems to be running a little better but there are still idle problems and it misses quite a bit. My Dad thinks that it possible that I have some bad gas in it, so tomorrow iam gonna pick up some dry-gas stuff and see if that helps any. I can't seem to locate the throttle body to see if it is clogged or anything, does anyone have any pics or detailed descriptions on what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Locate the air filter housing, its on the right side of the engine compartment, connected to is a large black round tube. Follow that until you get to the engine. See the large c-clamp blacket, remove that with a screw driver. Look inside and you will see a butterfly valve. open it up using the throttle cable connected to it. Spray in air intake/throttle boady cleaner, using an old toothbrush scrub it out and respray and use an old rag to wipe it clean. Allow some time to dry before reassembly everthing.
I skip the dry gas and but some high quality fuel clean and add this to the tank and fill up with premi. gas.

Like I mentioned before, I don't think your O2 sensor is bad, because your engine light would be on. Did you see if there where any codes stored in the computer? I'm not familiar with straight bomb mufflers and if they will cause any problems with the exhaust. If it where me, I remove it and put back the standard muffler. 

Frank


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

make sure the plugs are gapped right.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

LONDONDERRY said:


> Locate the air filter housing, its on the right side of the engine compartment, connected to is a large black round tube. Follow that until you get to the engine. See the large c-clamp blacket, remove that with a screw driver. Look inside and you will see a butterfly valve. open it up using the throttle cable connected to it. Spray in air intake/throttle boady cleaner, using an old toothbrush scrub it out and respray and use an old rag to wipe it clean. Allow some time to dry before reassembly everthing.
> I skip the dry gas and but some high quality fuel clean and add this to the tank and fill up with premi. gas.
> 
> Like I mentioned before, I don't think your O2 sensor is bad, because your engine light would be on. Did you see if there where any codes stored in the computer? I'm not familiar with straight bomb mufflers and if they will cause any problems with the exhaust. If it where me, I remove it and put back the standard muffler.
> ...


I already did the dry gas stuff, and just as I thought... no results. I have an appointment with a good mechanic I know hes gonna hook it up to his machine and take a look at it, and he said he wouldnt charge me but a few bucks so I will let you know what he says as soon as I find out. Hopefully I wont have to loose my muffler cuz it boosted my hp and overall power plus it sounds awesome. Pretty much the muffler is just a 16" canister that has a 2-1/2" pipe that goes straight through it and in the canister is some materials to muffler and tone the sound a little bit. I figured if it was gonna cause any problems it would have in the first day or atleast week, but then again my mom did stop pretty fast causing it to backfire like hell.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

when you just add a universal muffler they usually loose backpressure within a month, you notice they get louder and louder, and you have to press the gas harder to get it to go off the line and numerous other things, i found that out with my 93.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

well is there anyway that loosing the backpressure could cause this problem? I knew when I bought the muffler that it would make the backpressure lower, which I thought would be better, but I guess loosing too much is bad?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

im not really sure you will get more of an explanation from someone, but at first you will get a boost in power, but then will dwendle away.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Sound to me that your "coffee can" muffler might be causing problems. As nice as it looks and sounds, if its causing preformance issues with your Altima, you may want to ditch it.

Frank


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

thats why i got rid of my "universal" muffler and got a tsuddo fireball catback/silencer.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

mrnoname said:


> thats why i got rid of my "universal" muffler and got a tsuddo fireball catback/silencer.



How does it look?


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

If I put a racing header and straighter pipes with a new catalytic converter, would that fix the problems that are possible resulting from the muffler?

I really want to keep the muffler or get one pretty cheap to replace that will sound good and perform well.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

thats the catback i have. you can get it off ebay for 250.00 shipped
i have a high flow cat off ebay for 30.00 not shipped
and i got obx 4-2-1 headers for like 250 shipped


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice, bet your car sounds good.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i dont know yet. i think my iacv is fucked. hopefully getting 1 this weekend. 
ive had my 94 for like 5 months and havent been able to drive it yet.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

lol that sux... my grandfather took my car to his mechanic and the mechanic thought it could be the vacum line or something in that nature, I guess that wasnt the problem, so he replaced my spark plug cables and that wasnt the problem either, so he thinks its the fuel injector. He told me to buy some Chevron Techron and put it in the gas, so I did as he said and still not the problem, so his last resort is to get new fuel injectors, but I think that its nothing to do with the fuel injector and more along the exhaust system. 

should have put on a header before the muffler I guess?


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

guitarsage said:


> lol that sux... my grandfather took my car to his mechanic and the mechanic thought it could be the vacum line or something in that nature, I guess that wasnt the problem, so he replaced my spark plug cables and that wasnt the problem either, so he thinks its the fuel injector. He told me to buy some Chevron Techron and put it in the gas, so I did as he said and still not the problem, so his last resort is to get new fuel injectors, but I think that its nothing to do with the fuel injector and more along the exhaust system.
> 
> should have put on a header before the muffler I guess?


guitarsage-
I think you got yourself running in circles by replacing parts on your car that probably don't need to be replaced, which is costly. You car's idle issues could be cause by numerous things. I think your on the correct road as giving the car a proper tuneup and oil change. But this still hasn't resolved your idling problem. Some of the common idling problems with our Altima's are leaking intake manifold gasket and or clogged EGR valve or the idel air control valve. I suggest that you take you car to a qualified Nissan tech and have your OBD scanned for any codes, as I mentioned in the past. If there is a code in the OBD, then this will point you in the correct direction. Allso keep in mind that just because the engine light is not on does not mean you don't have a stored coded in the OBD.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I would take it to a qualified tech, but i live in Kentucky, and the closest one is no telling how far. The mechanic I took it to hooked it to his computer and he didnt pull up anything. The idle is not much of a problem as it was, now it is just missing really bad.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i live in ohio...


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Iam getting mixed opinions from everyone... This guy came down yesterday right when I was getting ready to pull the throttle body off and told me that I shouldn't do that because he thinks thats not the problem. He said that since I have 220,000 miles then it could be the fuel injectors need to be replaced. Then he said it could be possible that the computer noticed a change in the muffler flow and is trying to compensate somehow? 
I really am stumped on this one because I know that there are many possibilities.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbup: I started my car up this morning and it was all screwed up, once I got in to town and stopped at a light and started to idle, no missing or sputtering or rough idles. Its fixed somehow, guess the fuel injectors were dirty and the stuff i put in last week just now kicked in, so I am going to go fill it up with some premium gas and hopefully it wont mess up again .


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

thats cool. but you still need to look into what that was.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

I think it was just what the mechanic said... dirty fuel injectors, I put some premium fuel in it today and it is running better that it has in a long time * Knock on Wood* :fluffy:


----------

